# Have to put this on here



## Sandee (Jul 27, 2010)

As a grandma, I couldn't have been prouder. As a "horse mom" I couldn't have been more pleased. This old gelding is around 23 this year.

This is from our fun show in June of this year. It is my granddaughter (age 5) first drive. She has done the lead-line thing for a couple of years but this was her first drive and she (and I) loved it!


----------



## liltnt (Jul 27, 2010)

she is adorable and she looks ssoooo serious


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 27, 2010)

I LOVE how she is concentrating on the horse...so many kids just sit there and "let it happen".


----------



## Charley (Jul 27, 2010)

Certainly a Hallmark moment...simply precious!


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool matching outfits!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jul 27, 2010)

Ya made me cry! that is so sweet!

I remember from the time my babies could walk I wanted them around horses but never got the chance until now.

So my grand sons will be learning!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 30, 2010)

I love to see kids that really get into driving!!! She looks like she is quite serious about her horse



I hope that you and she enjoy many more drives together but I also hope that you plan to get her a helmet


----------



## Jill (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome picture and looks like you've got a real budding equestrian on our hands! I love the matching outfits, too!!! Way to go


----------



## Tab (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet! She seems a very serious professional! You have a lot to be proud of


----------



## Sandee (Jul 30, 2010)

Not to open a can of worms here but she has a helmet. We only have it for the shows that it's "required" to wear. I know everyone is so concerned about safety but with me it's like seeing a kid climbing a tree. Do you holler and make them come down and wear a "padded" suit or do you let them enjoy themselves and be a kid - like we were. Life is full of risks and I don't believe it should be lived in fear. I believe in teaching the correct (safe) way to handle horses and what to do in case of an accident but not in telling a kid that horses are dangerous so "don't go near the water"!

Putting on the flame retardant suit now.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2010)

Look at the concentration...can she get any more cute..she is adorable!! I cant get over her little hands holding the reins!

Im with you...let her climb the tree!.......But we want to see more of her!!


----------



## PetVetCanuck (Jul 31, 2010)

Sandee said:


> Life is full of risks and I don't believe it should be lived in fear. I believe in teaching the correct (safe) way to handle horses


While I agree that "A life lived in fear is a life half lived." (Spanish proverb, as quoted in the movie Strictly Ballroom, one of my favourite movie quotes ever!), as the mother of a six year old and a horse related head/brain injury survivor, 'teaching the correct (safe) way to handle horses' includes making sure that my son knows he must *ALWAYS *have both his helmet and his vest on before entering the barn, show site, arena, field, etc... Not because we are fearful, but because we are *careful*. Cycling? He needs a bike and a bike helmet. Skiing? He needs skis, boots, poles and a ski helmet. Hockey? He needs skates, all manner of pads (!) and a full face helmet. Etc., etc. And equine sports require special care and attention - none of the other sports he enjoys requires him to work closely around powerful animals with small brains and highly reactive natures.

(Well... unless you count some of the Northern Ontario hockey parents! 



)

A sobering statistic: According to a 2006 National Injury Information Clearinghouse study, three of every five equestrian accident deaths are due to brain injuries. (From the Chroncle of the Horse article 'Are You Fully Dressed Without A Top Hat?' http://www.chronofho...without-top-hat ). And personally, I've spent far too many hours at brain injury rehabilitation to risk my child's future - not to mention his life 





Have fun, be safe, live to ride/drive another day!

Cathy

PS. I sustained my injury while *on the ground* and now wear my regular helmet around the barn, as well as keeping my full face motorcycle helmet handy - just in case! 

ETA - spelling, as usual!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy smokes, I don't know how I missed that...a youth not wearing a helmet. Guess I just noticed her look of concentration, and didn't look any further.





All of our youth under 18 MUST wear a helmt while handling a horse...be it a riding or driving...big or small.


----------



## Dream (Jul 31, 2010)

PetVetCanuck said:


> While I agree that "A life lived in fear is a life half lived." (Spanish proverb, as quoted in the movie Strictly Ballroom, one of my favourite movie quotes ever!), as the mother of a six year old and a horse related head/brain injury survivor, 'teaching the correct (safe) way to handle horses' includes making sure that my son knows he must *ALWAYS *have both his helmet and his vest on before entering the barn, show site, arena, field, etc... Not because we are fearful, but because we are *careful*. Cycling? He needs a bike and a bike helmet. Skiing? He needs skis, boots, poles and a ski helmet. Hockey? He needs skates, all manner of pads (!) and a full face helmet. Etc., etc. And equine sports require special care and attention - none of the other sports he enjoys requires him to work closely around powerful animals with small brains and highly reactive natures.
> 
> (Well... unless you count some of the Northern Ontario hockey parents!
> 
> ...


Excellent post from someone who knows. Thank you Catherine!


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 2, 2010)

While I can be found in the show arena with my nice hats, I always wear my helmet while riding and practicing driving, even little horses. I wish someone made helmets that look like hats that don't look like helmets (I know that some have attempted, but not close enough for me). Depending on the horse, I might also wear it for show obstacles.

Our son is required to wear a helmet while driving or riding (although he has a bike helmet he won't wear buzzing around on his bike



). Accidents can happen with bikes, too, but bikes don't have a brain of their own. ADS requires helmets for youth drivers, so he has to wear it at the shows anyway. Practice makes perfect.

Myrna

(who knows of a CDE driver in Wisconsin that had an accident during a practice session in June. She is now walking with a walker. Her navigator was in the hospital with fluid on her brain, and had a tube to drain it after it happened. Both were knocked unconcious when they flipped over, and they weren't even in the hazard. The $$K vehicle is entirely trashed. The horse is OK. Can you imagine what the outcome would have been had they not had their helmets on?



)


----------

